

On Wendy Davis, the Supreme Court, and Speaking Out As Women - awwstn
http://nymag.com/thecut/2013/06/wendy-davis-scotus-and-speaking-out-as-women.html

======
chunsaker
I wish I could double-upvote this post. There are a lot of resonant topics for
women in technology.

